# Dikhololo website... not a secure web page for CC info.



## skimble (Jan 8, 2006)

I registered on the Dikhololo website, and I noticed the credit card payment page is not a secure.  It should have https:// for a secure transaction.  Have any of you made a payment through the website?


----------



## ham4mel (Jan 9, 2006)

*continue to use a fax*

is my advice!


----------

